# Silverado Transmission Fluid....



## J-Bomb (Jun 5, 2009)

I am thinking about changing the fluid in my '02 Silverado 1500 (small V-8.)

I have not done this before, but I do have a Chilton book.  Looks like it is not that bad of a process...

I am gonna pull the pan, and change the filter as well.  What I would like to figure out is how much fluid would remain in the tranny itself.   (I have heard that a good bit can be left behind in the converter area.)

It would be nice to get real close to the right amount when I put some new fluid back in, and I'm wondering if anyone around here has done this before on this truck and would know how much fluid this would take.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 6, 2009)

A pan drop and screen change would call for about 5 quarts initially. You might buy 6 qts in case you need more than 5. 

You are correct about there being more fluid in the torque converter....as well as in the cooling lines, etc. Your transmission's total capacity is about 11 quarts. There's only one good (easy) option to have it ALL changed, and that's by taking it to a 'fast lube' type facility and having it flushed. This would cost you anywhere from $60-$120 depending on who does it. The shop I used to work in charged $70 for a typical GM truck.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 6, 2009)

if your truck has over 20k mile DO NOT get it flushed or you will be buying a new tranny soon.


----------



## J-Bomb (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info... I have been told not to go for a flush/fill, and I think that sounds like good advice-but I am not sure why.

-I sure appreciate your help.


----------



## mrmanners (Jun 7, 2009)

I have included instructions for changing your transmission fluids.  What fluid/filter are you considering? AMSOIL Synthetic Universal Transmission Fluid (ATF) is engineered to outperform conventional automatic transmission fluids and exceed the performance requirements of most North American, European and Asian vehicles.  

If you would like more information PM me.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 7, 2009)

Bell_Man said:


> if your truck has over 20k mile DO NOT get it flushed or you will be buying a new tranny soon.



I've probably flushed 1000+ auto transmissions in my day of automotive service. In 14 years, I only had ONE fail after a transmission flush.....and it was a job that I TRIED to talk the customer out of, but he still insisted. This was on a Ford Taurus....which are notorious for raising red flags on transmission services. Now had you said if the truck had over 120K miles....and never had the trans serviced....then I would agree. But 20K miles ain't hurting a thing on a 4L60 trans.


----------



## Holton (Jun 7, 2009)

Most of the time the ones that failed after flush or service were experiencing problems to start with.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 7, 2009)

Bassquatch said:


> I've probably flushed 1000+ auto transmissions in my day of automotive service. In 14 years, I only had ONE fail after a transmission flush.....and it was a job that I TRIED to talk the customer out of, but he still insisted. This was on a Ford Taurus....which are notorious for raising red flags on transmission services. Now had you said if the truck had over 120K miles....and never had the trans serviced....then I would agree. But 20K miles ain't hurting a thing on a 4L60 trans.



1000+ wow.  Well if Bassquatch says it ok then go ahed and get it flushed. He seems to be an expert at transmission flushes.


----------



## dragracer (Jun 7, 2009)

Flushes change all of the fluid and a pan drop changes about 5qts.ot the close to 12qts. the trans. holds. be careful if you drop the pan. you may have to loosen the exhaust  and trans mount hold down nut and raise trans a little bit to clear the shift solenoids at the back of the trans. don't pry pan out. if you crack a solenoid it's not going to shift on you when you get done.


----------



## emorton73 (Jun 7, 2009)

*transmission fluid change*

If it does not have a drain plug, and most likely it don't, you better make sure you put it somewhere you don't mind having a mess because you and the surrounding 10 square feet will be wearing it.  

As long as you are changing for preventive maintenance you can flush or drain and fill, but if you are already having problems go ahead and take it to an expert.  Sometimes it is a lot cheaper to fix it before it gets worse.


----------

